# pink smokey cat eye



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 7, 2006)

start with this...
eyes-cranberry,budding beauty, beauty marked, vanilla pigment, untitled paint, liquid eyeliner, teal eyeliner, sexy lash marcara by benefit
face- clinique invisible matte, petticoat ms, fushia pigment
lips- deverish l/l, vivaglam l/g




clean face... duhhh!




add coverup, blushes, fix them brows, and add untitled pain to lid.





add vanilla pigment as a highlight and to lower lid, then add budding beauty inbetween.





then add cranberry to outer corners





then add beauty marked to the outer corner too (a little less then the cranberry so it shows)





add eyeliner, and make a dot to where the cateye should end.





connect the dots, and dont be scared to mess up! if you do take a q-tip and wet it, and take away any excess.





next you wet your brush and dip it in vanilla pigment, then fallow right under the eyeliner like above.





add a tiny bit of eyeliner to the bottom, and fallow the white out untill it fades.





add mascara, and teal eyeliner to the water line.





add deverish l/l and some viva glam l/g to lips and all done!






 heres a better picture of the lip color


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 7, 2006)

You are beyond gorgeous.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 7, 2006)

oooh, i love this!  i am so trying the liner with vanilla piggie tonight!  thanks!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 8, 2006)

wow! you used to be blonde, didn't you? you look gorgeous with this haircolour, great tutorial, thanks!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 8, 2006)

ah thank you!!! love this tut and you look great!


----------



## danaLynn (Apr 8, 2006)

Very pretty and I love the lipgloss


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 8, 2006)

Love this tute. Will have to try it


----------



## mooracr03 (Apr 8, 2006)

love the look! will have to try it sometime.


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

i like the way you put another colour under the eyeliner


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh My Goodness Girlie This Is Sooo Gorgeous And Thanks So Much For The Tut!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 12, 2006)

You're incredible - awesome look!


----------



## obbreb (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice! Hope I could learn this


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 15, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Pei (Apr 15, 2006)

I love this! I'm going to try this out someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



U're so beautiful~


----------



## star1692 (Apr 15, 2006)

This is soo pretty girl!  Thanks for doing the tutorial on it.  You look amazing!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Apr 16, 2006)

beautiful!!gonna try it


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 16, 2006)

It's very flattering with your brown hair.  I love your tutorials, you should do more.


----------



## LoisLane22 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm impressed. I'll have to try this one myself!


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

Omg that looks amazing, i wish i could make my eyes like that i'm gonna try xxx


----------



## samila18 (Apr 18, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous.. what a great tut!


----------



## __nini (Apr 20, 2006)

you made this look easy! =) nice tut


----------



## lvgz (Apr 24, 2006)

you are so pretty!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 8, 2006)

I hope to try somehing similar to this ..in about 5 hours if I can ever get to sleep.

But, your looks are sooo awesome. Love yourstyle and great smile. This look is sooo the truth.

Lets see how creative I can be..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 8, 2006)

So pretty u make it look so easy the colors look awsome on you, and i love the dark hair.


----------



## bama_beauty (May 8, 2006)

I am totally in love with pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




good tut


----------



## Joke (May 8, 2006)

You look amazing! Thank you for the tut!


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 26, 2006)

I luv this tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2 thumbs up


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could never do this style for my eyes ... I've got wide eyes, so it kinda looks awkward to me when i try the cat-eye look. 
but nevertheless.. great tutorial, thank you


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jun 21, 2006)

Gorgeous! I have to try this sometime.


----------



## recklessdriving (Jun 23, 2006)

that's amazing.
i remember you from your posts on the livejournal mac_cosmetics community. 
i'll def. have to try that sometime!


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 24, 2006)

I think you are just the cutest thing. I love this look, and I am dying to buy cranberry... thanks for giving me another reason to go out and get it =)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Oooo nice!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

wow great tut. I'm diggin' the pink colors


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 3, 2006)

gorgeous look! thanks for posting this!! : )


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks heaps for posting this hun


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow very nice pink'tut! You've a pretty smile


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 13, 2006)

Pretty pretty!


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

Very Cute.


----------



## adorkable (Dec 6, 2006)

I love all of your looks!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I love it - I don't have some of the colors, but I am totally doing this tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone ever tell you that in those pix, you look a bit like Mary Kate Olsen???


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 15, 2007)

I love the vanilla pigment idea  you're such a cutie!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 16, 2007)

I love your tutorial . You are very pretty !!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 16, 2007)

that is awwwwwwwwwwesome!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow that's gorgeous...the whole look is fab.


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in LOVE with this look... and I rly like your hair


----------



## nTrain (May 28, 2007)

From start to finish, you are gorgeous! The dolphins make me so happy. haha


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

oooh i love it! you are so cute!


----------



## JCBean (May 30, 2007)

You are so pretty!! That is a stunning look on you....want to try this myself now-thanks for the great tut xx


----------



## gracetre123 (May 30, 2007)

nice job!!! I love your hair cut and color...great...


----------



## MACisME (May 30, 2007)

i like the one with ur teeth!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 23, 2012)

nice!


----------



## EndingStart (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy moley... you are beautiful. Great look!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 4, 2013)

Vanilla pigment is my fave MAC product of all time <3 Great tutorial


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute!!


----------

